# Pics from April snow



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

We had a couple good storms in April,I took a few pics.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

How our trucks spent most of the night plowing up the icy crap.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Western's new "low-profile" blade in action


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Another shot


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Shot out the window of all the flying ice pellets.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

This section of parking was left untouched,as all we were doing is trying to open aisles and laneways in the morning.We returned about 7 PM that night to find it was like solid ice.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Another shot.I'd tryed several times to get under it with the blade,but it was frozen solid.You could drive on it it was so hard.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The Snoways,with the downpressure system engaged,did a better job peeling it up.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Loaders were a big help,but even they had a tough time getting down to the pavement.The bucket would have peeled it up no problem.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Forgot pic


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

#2


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Tractor with foldable hydraulic wings


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Last one.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice pics. Brings back memories of our last significant snowfall....sometime in January. The only pictures I have are of us in shorts mowing lawns Good to see you had a good season! Send some out west next year.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

awesome pics....especially the jcb


----------



## Matthew Bowman (Sep 21, 2002)

I like the Deere. Is that a new 6000 series.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Not sure about the Deere.It was just driving down the road,and I snapped a pic.Don't know any details.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

sweet pics

I love that JCB


Jay


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

*Chris nice pics*

Chris nice pics looks like the same storm we dealt with mould boards laying down all night long , really does a number on the trip springs lol 70degrees today mmmmm hard to belive what one week can do take care friend


----------



## dan deutekom (Feb 10, 2001)

I think that this storm was the hardest plow I have had to do in a long time. Even the bucket on my loader had a hard time scraping up this mess. We had presalted a few areas and they cleaned up easily but it sure left big piles of ice that were hard to push back. Glad this one was at the end of the season and not the beginning


----------



## LandscapeEscape77 (Apr 13, 2003)

*What model?*

Hey Man

What model is that dodge? 2500?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It's a 97 2500 Cummins turbo diesel.


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Wyldman, looks like you need a new western V with a trip edge
great picts:waving:


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Nice looking Dodge. looks like that truck could push some snow! cummins rule


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It will push lots of snow,especially with my 12 ft blade


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

12ft blade! I wisH i had a blade that big. i really do like your truck. got anymore pics of the truck?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I got lots of pics,just not with me right now.In the process of migrating to a new laptop,and haven't transferred all my pics over yet.Will post a few more soon,or do a search on my username,as I've posted quite a few in the past.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sno-mover _
> *Wyldman, looks like you need a new western V with a trip edge
> great picts:waving: *


I have tried several V-Blades,but don't find them any better for the type of work my truck does.We usually run trucks in pairs,one larger truck for doing the larger open areas,and a smaller truck for the tighter parking areas.The straight blades work fine.

I'm not sure the trip edge design would do any better at scraping up the frozen cement.I was noticing quite a few Fishers having problems too,but instead of just flopping over,they would trip and fly up,which looked pretty violent and hard on the truck.


----------

